# Street candids



## ianjmatt (Jul 22, 2012)

Some candid street shots. Taken with a Yashica Minister D with Adox CHS 100 film inside.


1. 







2.






3.






4.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2012)

I like these!
Though I feel the first is the weakest, but from then there is the stare you're getting from the lady in the café in 2, there is a story there in 3, and very English weather in 4, plus nice buildings and the "action" of pointing - nice.

Oh, one other thing: please don't cross post the same photos into various threads, ok?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a fan of number 3.  It's gritty and has character.


----------



## ianjmatt (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for comments, and sorry about the double post. Won't happen again!


----------

